# colonoscopy and iron?



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

I am scheduled for a colonoscopy and upper endoscopy in 2 days. I just noticed on my doctor's instructions that it says "do not take iron for 7 days prior to the procedure."I did not notice that before and have taken a multivitamin every day (100% daily value of iron).I will not take it tomorrow or the day of the exam, but does anyone think it will be a problem that I have taken until now?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ask the doctor before to go there,and come back here to let us know what's wrong with iron.I have had both scopes and never heard about it.Maybe iron cause C...







Also important,take your day-off after these test.I felt SO WEAK when i have worked post-scope.


----------



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, I am taking the day after the test off. All the brochures I got said most people are ok to work...but even if I feel fine I'd like the day off to recover emotionally!I am not sure what the iron thing is all about. I think iron affects blood somehow (really know nothing about it but that is my guess)...blood thickness maybe? I will probably give the nurse a call tomorrow.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You're brilliant!Yes take the day off!I can't BELEIVE they don't tell to the people to take it off.They are so stupid.














Good luck Shygirl


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Are you gonna be sedated?It's not fun to swallow their snake hey!Also,the colonoscopy is what we call a pain in the a...


----------



## 17234 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, I just had a flex sig, and they said iron was fine to keep taking. It is probably because iron can turn your stool dark colors, making it look like there might be blood in it. They don't want to mix anything up, most likely. Might be related to the endoscopy too though since everyone else is saying they've never heard of a prob. with colonoscopy. Just stay cool for the proc. and remember it is routine and to breath. No need to be embarassed about anything either.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I take prescription iron and that has enough in it (way more than a multi vitamin) that it can make it appear you have bleeding into the GI tract, as usually they only detect that much iron in there when you are bleeding, and they may not want to get concerned over something that the prescription iron is doing to you.Things dyed red also need to be avoided for the make it look like you are bleeding thing can happen with things like red jello.K.


----------

